# need your advise here



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I need to vent abit, so get some tea, coffee, or wine and sit back and help me figure this out.
We winter at a RV park where we have always been liked at least we thought we were liked:blink: but this winter people are going out of their way to be rude to us:blush: and I know why, here's what happened last winter
Christmas Eve at the RV park, well they have a gift exchange they call it a white elephant gift exchange, it's open to everyone in the RV park, but mostly the old regulars attend, they have snacks, and do the exchange, your suppose to get a gift that cost from $10.00 to $20.00, you get a number when you give them your gift they call the numbers one at a time and you go up and choice what gift you like wrapped. We seemed to have a ok time last year until someone received a gift they felt wasn't worth the $10-$20.00, so they told the manager at the park they were unhappy with their gift, so at the end of the party the manager stood up and said I would like whoever brought this gift (he held it up) to come and exchange their gift because he felt the gift wasn't worth the $ we were suppose to spend. I sat at my table of 12 and was livid, the manager continued to bring up the gift two more times and ask whoever bought the gift to excahnge their gift and leave it on the pool table. I was so upset because someone's feeling were crushed, I should have taken my gift up and exchanged mine for that gift, but I didn't yes I regret it sooooo much, I was so taken back by the whole thing that I left early. The next day I go to the mail room and here's a letter posted about the gift again:angry: they left the letter up for two weeks:huh: and then sent out a newsletter asking for the the person to bring back the gift they had taken and replace with the gift they felt wasn't worth enough.
At that point I spoke up to everyone I ran into that was at the party, I told them I couldn't believe this happened and I felt it wasn't about the gift but the giver. I believe with all my heart that poor person will never look at Christmas the same way, their heart had to be broken. I don't regret speaking up I just wish I would have exchanged my gift for that one.
Now we are being snubbed:blush:, dh worries that the same group of people will try to cause us issues when our dogs bark once in a while. I really don't care, we have always been good RVers and will continue, so do you think I over stepped? I don't but maybe I need a second opinion here. Thanks


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't think you overstepped at all. In fact, I think I would have reacted the same way that you did. The cost was $10-$20 and yes, most people might look more towards the $20 range but others might have only been able to afford more towards the $10 range given that last year many people were hit by the bad economy without warning and perhaps weren't prepared for it. I think it is incredibly tacky how the situation was handled asking someone to step forward like this is public humilitation (esp. considering that it was made public that tha park manager did not feel the gift was worth the $10 bottom limit).


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I don't think you overstepped at all. In fact, I think I would have reacted the same way that you did. The cost was $10-$20 and yes, most people might look more towards the $20 range but others might have only been able to afford more towards the $10 range given that last year many people were hit by the bad economy without warning and perhaps weren't prepared for it. I think it is incredibly tacky how the situation was handled asking someone to step forward like this is public humilitation (esp. considering that it was made public that tha park manager did not feel the gift was worth the $10 bottom limit).


 
:goodpost: I totally agree with what Erin said. I'm just not as articulate as her.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I would of probably handle it the way you did Paula. The two people at fault were the receiver and manager. How ungracious of the reciever, they probably didn't like it and wanted something else. The manager should have never handle it that way.
He should of told the reciever that they could discuss it in private and/or have another gift available for cases like that one. Why would the manager want to humiliate someone in front of everyone. I can't believe your fellow RV'ers don't see your point of few and even if they don't it's no reason to snub you and your DH.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

well most of these RVers here have been at the park since the 1980's:w00t: it's a little family and I guess we just don't fit the part. :innocent: I'm soooo glad I am different then they are. At the end of the season we are selling our RV here, we had planned on doing that anyways. We are thinking of getting a motorhome that way we can pick up and leave if we want.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> We are thinking of getting a motorhome that way we can pick up and leave if we want.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I don't think you overstepped at all. In fact, I think I would have reacted the same way that you did. The cost was $10-$20 and yes, most people might look more towards the $20 range but others might have only been able to afford more towards the $10 range given that last year many people were hit by the bad economy without warning and perhaps weren't prepared for it. I think it is incredibly tacky how the situation was handled asking someone to step forward like this is public humilitation (esp. considering that it was made public that tha park manager did not feel the gift was worth the $10 bottom limit).


Completely agree with Erin here!

Paula, I'm so sorry that you're being treated like this, when these people have completely lost the true meaning of giving and the season. That truly hurts me.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Paula, I'm so sorry you have had to deal with such childish behavior. How petty of the mgr and receiver. Haven't they ever heard the old saying, "it's better to give than to receive"? I guess they don't understand what the gift exchange was TRULY about.....enjoying one another's company for the evening and celebrating friendship.  I feel so honored to be your friend, Paula. Gifts don't matter. Friendship is priceless. It's sad, they don't get this.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds like a bunch of old bitties....is this an age restricted park? 

I feel bad for the poor soul who was humiliated like that, you did right. What was the gift anyway? Was it all that bad? 

Just go about your days and don't let mean people bring you down....I hope they don't start picking on you guys. :angry: Or I'll send Abbey and Tinker out there, then they'll have something to complain about!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Sounds like a bunch of old bitties....is this an age restricted park?
> 
> I feel bad for the poor soul who was humiliated like that, you did right. What was the gift anyway? Was it all that bad?
> 
> Just go about your days and don't let mean people bring you down....I hope they don't start picking on you guys. :angry: Or I'll send Abbey and Tinker out there, then they'll have something to complain about!!! :thumbsup:


I agree with what Pat said - how awful for the gift giver - they must have been humiliated! The recipient should have kept their "trap" shut and the manager handled it horribly. Good for you for speaking up!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Sounds like a bunch of old bitties....is this an age restricted park?
> 
> I feel bad for the poor soul who was humiliated like that, you did right. What was the gift anyway? Was it all that bad?
> 
> Just go about your days and don't let mean people bring you down....I hope they don't start picking on you guys. :angry: Or I'll send Abbey and Tinker out there, then they'll have something to complain about!!! :thumbsup:


 
you know I've met so many nice older people who are so kind and loving, and I bet they were that way when they were young, your so right Pat they are a bunch of old hurtful people who must be soooo unhappy, bet they were the same way when they were young. 
The gift was a oak key holder it was in the shape of a key, it wasn't a cheap one. I wish I would have traded, I received a plastic wind chime, and I like it still use it, but the key holder would have been better for me. Gosh I could kick myself for not speaking up at the party and trading my gift


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

These people ought to be ashamed of themselves, Paula. Walk on with your head held high, girlfriend. 

Funny, in certain times dealing with dissension, you find out who your friends really are.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

suzimalteselover said:


> Oh Paula, I'm so sorry you have had to deal with such childish behavior. How petty of the mgr and receiver. Haven't they ever heard the old saying, "it's better to give than to receive"? I guess they don't understand what the gift exchange was TRULY about.....enjoying one another's company for the evening and celebrating friendship.  I feel so honored to be your friend, Paula. Gifts don't matter. Friendship is priceless. It's sad, they don't get this.


Suzi I feel the same about you, your such a kind and loving friend. It was Christmas a time of sharing love, and caring for one another. I have thought sooooo many times about the gift giver, I wish I knew who it was I'd give them a big hug and tell them I loved them


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, they are terribly petty and tacky and they're being bullies, too. Sorry you have to even be at the same RV park with such people. I would just try to stay out of their way.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The same things happened several times at an annual white elephant gift exchange we were involved in. That is one of the main reason why we no longer participate in white elephant or secret santa gift exchanges. People are so hung up on "stuff," it's such a shame. I remember one year I gave a book - a very good book that won awards, and the recipient complained about getting a book all evening without even looking at it. Never again. 

I have no advice for you. You did the right thing. I'm sorry that people are treating you poorly. Such petty nonsense.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

KAG said:


> These people ought to be ashamed of themselves, Paula. Walk on with your head held high, girlfriend.
> 
> Funny, in certain times dealing with adversity, you find out who your friends really are.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


 
AMEN. I do walk with my head held high and if one of those people needed a hug I would be right there for them, maybe they need to see what love is all about


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

mary-anderson said:


> I would of probably handle it the way you did Paula. The two people at fault were the receiver and manager. How ungracious of the reciever, they probably didn't like it and wanted something else. The manager should have never handle it that way.
> He should of told the reciever that they could discuss it in private and/or have another gift available for cases like that one. Why would the manager want to humiliate someone in front of everyone. I can't believe your fellow RV'ers don't see your point of few and even if they don't it's no reason to snub you and your DH.


Shame on them. 

Paula,

What a wonder person you are.

~Allie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Nikki's Mom said:


> The same things happened several times at an annual white elephant gift exchange we were involved in. That is one of the main reason why we no longer participate in white elephant or secret santa gift exchanges. People are so hung up on "stuff," it's such a shame. I remember one year I gave a book - a very good book that won awards, and the recipient complained about getting a book all evening without even looking at it. Never again.
> 
> I have no advice for you. You did the right thing. I'm sorry that people are treating you poorly. Such petty nonsense.


Shame on those people. I don't participate in things like this for the same reason.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with everyone else and can't believe someone would cause such a fuss over something like that at a Christmas gathering. You did the right thing and really the ones that treat you differently now weren't your friends anyway. I wish you could have given that gift giver a hug too.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree with all the other posts, it was mean and petty, not in the spirit of the season at all. I have been embarrased like that too.

But what popped into my head is the gathering will be happening again soon. Will you go? If you don't, what will they say to and about you? If you do attend?

Tough decision. I have no advise.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

suzimalteselover said:


> Oh Paula, I'm so sorry you have had to deal with such childish behavior. How petty of the mgr and receiver. Haven't they ever heard the old saying, "it's better to give than to receive"? I guess they don't understand what the gift exchange was TRULY about.....enjoying one another's company for the evening and celebrating friendship.  I feel so honored to be your friend, Paula. Gifts don't matter. Friendship is priceless. It's sad, they don't get this.


I completely agree with Suzi. These people don't understand the meaning of Christmas. You did the right thing Paula. Don't go along with the crowd because it's safer. When something is wrong it's just plain wrong. I can't believe that whiny recipient complained. What a baby! You are awesome.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW...that person really need to re-learn the meaning of Christmas is all I have to say...sad.

If you are unhappy about what you got, so what. Deal with it. If you didn't like it don't participate next year. That's just ridiculous to actually complain about a GIFT that you got. I hate people like that. Like that is the biggest issue they have going on right now? People's loved ones and family are like struggling to live everyday, people have terminal illnesses, people die in accidents...and they are making a big stink about a Christmas gift exchange...wow, just wow.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think I would be upset too and would have said what I thought to the others about how wrong it was but also to go to the manager directly and say what would have been a better way to deal with any problems that come up or make this an agenda item if you have meetings. And who is he to decide how much the item is worth, did the person have to produce a receipt to prove it the cost. 

I'm not sure it would be necessary to spare someone else from having their feelings crushed even though it is a thoughtful gesture on your part , it is their issue to work out. (not sure if you knew that for a fact, or imagined that that is how they would feel, i think I would have been embarassed but not necessarily everyone would). I say that because maybe they were just as livid as you but didn't know how to deal with it at the time or didn't feel that manager's bad behaviour justified a response and chose to ignore it. Just guessing here.

But this all does make the group aware of how things are run, how to improve things and havng a say in what guidelines should be followed in the future. 
And the manager owes someone an apology.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree with everyone. It's a sorry situation when people are that tacky: the recipient that ungracious, the manager just plain stupid and the poor gift giver, mortified I'm sure. How many times have we all received a gift that was :blink: but it's really being with the person and the thought that counts, not how much they spent on a gift. In our family now we don't exchange gifts, we just get gifts for the children and often give a donation in someone's name. That's what I feel the spirit of Christmas is. Paula - you are such a lady of grace that I agree, hold your head high and be thankful for the good people and deeds in our lives. 

OMG - i wonder if the recipient will try to regift it this year. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I agree with everyone. It's a sorry situation when people are that tacky: the recipient that ungracious, the manager just plain stupid and the poor gift giver, mortified I'm sure. How many times have we all received a gift that was :blink: but it's really being with the person and the thought that counts, not how much they spent on a gift. In our family now we don't exchange gifts, we just get gifts for the children and often give a donation in someone's name. That's what I feel the spirit of Christmas is. Paula - you are such a lady of grace that I agree, hold your head high and be thankful for the good people and deeds in our lives.
> 
> OMG - i wonder if the recipient will try to regift it this year. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


Oh Susan I love your sense of humour so close to mine..he he. Paula don't take it personal and yes the manager should apologize and you should go and ask him/her for it. Ask them if they where born in a barn and even pigs have better manners. One time I got a gag gift which I hate at a xmas exchange and was so embarrassed. Now I just say I am Jewish and I don't have to do any exchanges especially at work.:w00t:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Another great example of the holidays bringing the best out in people....NOT!!!!!:angry:

What is wrong with people?!?!?! That is terrible that this person caused such a fuss over their gift and that you are getting snubbed for speaking what everyone else SHOULD HAVE been saying! 

Good for you Paula. Who needs those inconsiderate, ungrateful people! 

Finishing my cup of mint tea now. :drinkup:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Dixie's Mama said:


> I completely agree with Suzi. These people don't understand the meaning of Christmas. You did the right thing Paula. Don't go along with the crowd because it's safer. When something is wrong it's just plain wrong. I can't believe that whiny recipient complained. What a baby! You are awesome.


 
Hear, hear - Elaine!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I agree with everyone. It's a sorry situation when people are that tacky: the recipient that ungracious, the manager just plain stupid and the poor gift giver, mortified I'm sure. How many times have we all received a gift that was :blink: but it's really being with the person and the thought that counts, not how much they spent on a gift. In our family now we don't exchange gifts, we just get gifts for the children and often give a donation in someone's name. That's what I feel the spirit of Christmas is. Paula - you are such a lady of grace that I agree, hold your head high and be thankful for the good people and deeds in our lives.
> 
> OMG - i wonder if the recipient will try to regift it this year. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


That made my day - LMAO! (Tears)!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I just don't get some people. One of my best girlfriends (who is 20 years older than me) says that as people get older they get better at whatever they were already good at... the nice people just get sweeter and the mean/bitter people just get nastier. Don't take it to heart and enjoy getting new wheels next season.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Paula. What has this world come to when it comes to gifts? To me ... a gift is a gift.
I don't care how much it costs. I can treasure small inexpensive gifts just as much as I might treasure a more expensive gift. 

In a way, I have begun to hate the gift giving holiday season for events such as you have experienced at the RV park. Thank God I have friends and loved ones ... and, even those who are less fortunate, and don't know me ... who appreciate the thought and time I put into gifts for them. I do it simply because I have fun and enjoy doing it for them, period. Nothing is expected in return. 

When people start comparing if they spent what the other person spent, then I often think ... Well, darn ... why don't you just exchange gift cards??!! Might as well. Then you can get exactly the same price gifts ... and, choose whatever you wanted in the first place. Now, of course, I am just being sarcastic here ... because I personally think that's a tacky idea.

When one chooses to exchange gifts as is done at your RV park ... then, I would hope the general idea is just to open a present to see what surprise might be inside. 

I'm a person who has never felt slighted if someone gave me a gift that might have been less expensive than I might have given them. It's the thought and love, for me, that makes for a gift given to me ... and, visa versa.

I have shared this story before on SM ... so, I won't go into detail. But, every year, we take our granddaughter, Ashley, on a shopping trip to fill up shopping bags with gifts for children less fortunate. And, from the beginning, I taught Ashley to take time in thinking about what the children might love to find from Santa. We take our time. We don't just pick up anything to throw into the shopping carts. Ashley has done this with us for years now ... and, although she will be eighteen in February ... she still does this every year with us. She looks forward to our special shopping trip. One year for Christmas, I gave Ashley a ivory framed newspaper article that I had written about her in our local paper. It was about how she lovingly thinks of others during the holiday season. I have been so proud of this young lady ... her helping do this with so much thoughtfulness and love. And, since the newspaper article ... now many children in our community are doing the same thing as Ashley does with us. 

I think the greatest gift is giving gifts to those who don't know us. They receive something that might not cost a fortune ... but, they are reminded that somebody out there cares enough to help, hopefully, light up their day. 

Paula, I think what the manager did was tacky and unprofessional. And, shame on the person who complained about the gift. I look at the gift exchange at your RV park as being more like a holiday lottery. Some gifts will be winners ... while other gifts might be ... well, you know. : )

I don't think Paula, you should have taken your gift up to the manager, I'm glad you didn't. Nobody should have had to do that. 

Bless your heart, Paula. I wuv's you. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

What are you wintering with, a bunch of elementary school children?

YOU should not have second thoughts for what you did Paula. It was morally correct. The park manager on the other hand is an ignoramus. What a tacky action to take. To attempt to publicly humiliate the gift giver by repeating the request to stand up to take it back, then perpetuate the issue with notices was just unprofessional, and uncalled for. 

Don't allow them to make you feel bad. They are the ones who should be ashamed of themselves for not speaking up.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I can't believe the manager or the recipient. How rude! I can't believe that they felt a $10-$20 gift was worth humiliating another. No, you weren't wrong. That just shows the type of person that you are. An injustice was done and you stood up for the "victim". Hugs to you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

angel's mom said:


> I can't believe the manager or the recipient. How rude! I can't believe that they felt a $10-$20 gift was worth humiliating another. No, you weren't wrong. That just shows the type of person that you are. An injustice was done and you stood up for the "victim". Hugs to you.


I agree!! how TACKY!! If you are being snubbed a year later over this - then well, I guess they weren't truly friends to begin with.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I cannot believe how an adult can act so childish as to ask for a gift to be exchanged. Be gracious accept the gift and keep it to yourself if you don’t like it....and the manager asking the giver to come forward is just plain mean and cruel in my book to ask someone to humiliate themself. It seems to me that the only one being an adult was you Paula... They all need to take a page out of your book and be a kind, caring, special person.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Paula, you are such a sweet person. Good for you for standing up for the person. I can't believe how petty those people were being. Especially the manager...how extremely rude.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

to be honest with you I never thought of them as friends, just people who you stop and chat with. I'm really strange when it comes to friends, I am VERY loyal and expect the same thing back, so when I say I have friends they are so dear to my heart, these people are just that, people I could chat with about the weather, Matilda etc. 
I love to meet new people and often start conversations in line waiting to pay for something. In all my years I have only met a small handful who were as rude and cold hearted as this group of people here at the park. I actually feel sorry for them, they somehow missed what love is all about.
I have the winter with them, I will stop and say hello to them, if they chose to turn their backs so be it, at least I will know in my heart I walked the second mile.
I stand up for what I believe in and always will, I am not a follower never have been, sometimes people don't like me, that's ok, but I won't change nor will I hurt them, instead I will be nice to them and maybe just maybe they will see I truly care for them and for others.
Older people can be very difficut and set in their ways but a big smile and a hug always makes someone feel happy. I love you guys thanks for taking the time to answer with your reply's.

No I am not going to the exchange and no more potluck etc. It's better that way.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i also agree with erin , how ungrateful of the reciever ... i would have handles same way as u , its unfortunately that in this world selfishness still exists like that


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! I can't believe that happened 

I feel so sorry for the giver 

Those people don't sound like they're worth being friends with - so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> to be honest with you I never thought of them as friends, just people who you stop and chat with. I'm really strange when it comes to friends, I am VERY loyal and expect the same thing back, so when I say I have friends they are so dear to my heart, these people are just that, people I could chat with about the weather, Matilda etc.
> I love to meet new people and often start conversations in line waiting to pay for something. In all my years I have only met a small handful who were as rude and cold hearted as this group of people here at the park. I actually feel sorry for them, they somehow missed what love is all about.
> I have the winter with them, I will stop and say hello to them, if they chose to turn their backs so be it, at least I will know in my heart I walked the second mile.
> I stand up for what I believe in and always will, I am not a follower never have been, sometimes people don't like me, that's ok, but I won't change nor will I hurt them, instead I will be nice to them and maybe just maybe they will see I truly care for them and for others.
> ...


Too bad Paula - you could bake them Ex-lax brownies! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> Too bad Paula - you could bake them Ex-lax brownies! :HistericalSmiley:


:rofl::rofl: Yeah, Marsha, but that would really get them going...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley:


Starsmom said:


> Too bad Paula - you could bake them Ex-lax brownies! :HistericalSmiley:


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Sue:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: gosh why didn't I think of that:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:that would be a great Christmas gift for them:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: heck they probaly wouldn't even notice, Walmart would be out of depends


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula, my dear friend, I don't know how you kept your thoughts to yourself at the party. I know that I would have probably said something right then and there to everyone -- especially the manager.

The spirit of Christmas and gift giving is NOT, imho, about the cost of the gift -- it's about the gesture. How cruel and devasting for the person that brought that particular gift.

I know that DH would have told me to bite my tongue -- that it wasn't my business, but I would just have to have said something as this was soooooooooooooo very mean spirited.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow! Tacky, rude, insensitive and MEAN! What a bunch of hipicrates. They call themselves Christians? I'd react the same way as you! Oh Paula, you are so sweet.:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Paula,
It seems the "me" mentality and downright rudeness is becoming more and more prominent in society. To hear that someone was complaining about a gift from an exchange is so juvenile! The manager... just plain ignorant to have handled the matter in the way he did. 
I don't understand why everyone else wasn't as outraged as you ( justifiably so BTW!) Didn't anybody 'speak-up' in agreement with you about all this???
Maybe they should be more pitied than scorned..... they HAVE to be very shallow, miserable feeling bunch! People of this mindset... well they don't 'get-it' and at this stage in life if they don't 'get-it' now they likely never will.....poor them!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Wow! Tacky, rude, insensitive and MEAN! What a bunch of hipicrates. They call themselves Christians? I'd react the same way as you! Oh Paula, you are so sweet.:grouphug:


 

no they don't call themselves Christians, I'm the Christian


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Paula,
> It seems the "me" mentality and downright rudeness is becoming more and more prominent in society. To hear that someone was complaining about a gift from an exchange is so juvenile! The manager... just plain ignorant to have handled the matter in the way he did.
> I don't understand why everyone else wasn't as outraged as you ( justifiably so BTW!) Didn't anybody 'speak-up' in agreement with you about all this???
> Maybe they should be more pitied than scorned..... they HAVE to be very shallow, miserable feeling bunch! People of this mindset... well they don't 'get-it' and at this stage in life if they don't 'get-it' now they likely never will.....poor them!


 
noone said anything, but I wouldn't leave it alone and eventually 3 people agreed with me:w00t: needless to say I won't be going to any activities here


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Good for you Paula!! People are so petty sometimes. I think people forget how to be adults and act like grown ups.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Holy cow that's just crazy... don't these people have lives???!!! I wonder if the person who got the gift they thought 'wasn't worth it' is starting to lose their faculties or something? It just seems too weird for someone to complain about a 'white elephant' small token gift. At least it wasn't a chia pet!!!  Sorry they are treating you like that - I don't think I'd want to participate in a group event when the group acts like that either. Sheesh!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maltlovereileen said:


> Holy cow that's just crazy... don't these people have lives???!!! I wonder if the person who got the gift they thought 'wasn't worth it' is starting to lose their faculties or something? It just seems too weird for someone to complain about a 'white elephant' small token gift. At least it wasn't a chia pet!!!  Sorry they are treating you like that - I don't think I'd want to participate in a group event when the group acts like that either. Sheesh!!


 
they would love the chia pets:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> they would love the chia pets:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


  :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh great! Now I'll be singing the "ch ch ch chia " song all day.


----------

